

Non tech cofounder needed for StickyFrames side project - adlep

I've requested a tech cofounder in this thread:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2416279
but I've managed without one. Now, the web platform of the StickyFrames project is almost ready. All I need is to add better headers and an informative text - which I am slowly modifying and adding at the moment. 
I will need help with no technical aspects of launching a startup and a new product such us: selling, promotion and marketing, business plan, budgeting, accounting.
I will also need someone who can criticize and question me every step of the way as well as someone who can help me out to get better organized. A stake of the project is available for the "right" person. There is nothing to invest except the "sweat" equity.
About the project:
Essentially, Sticky Frames are cheap, "blank" flexible car magnets that you "print" yourself using your own printer. SF looks like a regular flex car magnet, but it comes with a thin clear vinyl pocket (sheet cover) attached to it. You slide your message into the pocket and secure it with ziplock to make it element proof. You can create the message by using "our" web service that is full of easily tweak-able templates (90% ready)
www.stickyframes.net
To do:
1. Logo
2. Promotion - thinking about going on Kickstarter - may be a good option to get the traction going.
3.Text on the web site
4. Social Media aspect
5. Physical Prototypes (currently I am handling it, so far so good)
6. Business development.....
Some photos of the per-production prototypes that actually work quite well:
http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sf_demo1.jpg (change from 1 through 16 but skip 13)
http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sfs3.jpg
http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sfs4.jpg
If you like the concept contact me at computerfix at gmail dot com
======
adlep
IF you do not want to bother to read this block of text, take a look at the
photos, they explain the concept quite well:

<http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sf_demo1.jpg> (change from 1 through 16,
but skip 13). Also: <http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sfs3.jpg> and
<http://www.stickyframes.net/photos/sfs4.jpg> The main web platform is ready.
It features good web to print editor. If you want to get an idea about the
quality of the code, just go to the main URL and view source:
<http://www.stickyframes.net>

------
adlep
StickyFrames are magnetic sheet protectors for whatever paper message or text
you want to insert there. You can create messages easily by using custom web
to print interface that is almost ready, then print them using your own
printer. SF will come in 3 different sizes: "bumper sticker" size, letter
size, and legal size. FOr the back or side of your car... "Student Driver",
"Vote For X", "Car For Sale", etc, etc

